

9932 days streak - mostafaberg
https://github.com/jamerica

======
Allstar
Obviously he/she altered the git history. There are many hacks floating around
the internet to do something like this.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Yup, pages and pages of commits "Just now" without any content to them.

